# VG - Vonage alert ... astrostuff outlook ...



## yogi-in-oz (28 May 2006)

Hi folks,

Some traders were ultimately thankful, that they 
were not allocated any shares in the recent 
Vonage float ..... 

One good strategy for many IPOs, is not to bother
trying to stag every issue and just wait for an
opportunity to enter, after the listing.

Every stock has its own "vibration" and if one is
listed on the positive swing, then it will rally from
the outset, but many stocks like VG are launched
on the negative cycle and as a consequence fall,
until they find support at often very attractive
levels for astute traders, with good market timing.

Here's some anticipated key dates ahead for VG,
indicating swings in market sentiment:

     08 June 2006 ..... minor time cycle

     13 June 2006 ..... significant and positive

     15 June 2006 ..... minor and positive news

     22 June 2006 ..... minor

     03 July  2006 ..... significant and negative cycle

 07-10 July 2006 ..... 2 minor and positive cycles

      02 Aug 2006 ..... positive & finance-related??

      10 Aug 2006 ..... negative spotlight on VG

 18-21 Aug 2006 ..... 2 cycles mixed signals
                              = flat trading ...???

25 Aug - 01 Sep 06 ... 2 cycles here should give VG 
a strong underlying negative tone.

28 Aug - 29 December 2006 ... give us another
underlying and negative cycle in VG and even 
though we may see some short-term positive
news, the VG market may well stay flat, during
this period.

06-09 September 2006 ... positive news ???

     11 September 2006 ... positive spotlight on VG

     20 September 2006 ... positive finances???

22-28 September 2006 ... major negative news
                                    for VG, may be worst
                                    in 2006 ..... ???

Further out VG looks negative, until the last few
days in 2006, then in January 2007, VG sentiment
should be mostly positive ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------

